# wheres my lockscreen thread?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

why was my sense 3.0 lockscreen mod thread removed? am i missing something here?

why in the world would it be deleted? can a mod pm me please. :angry:


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I subscribed to it and now is gone. Weird. Hope is included in OMFGB.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

nativi said:


> Yeah I subscribed to it and now is gone. Weird. Hope is included in OMFGB.


i have no clue why as r2 was working on it. the mods didn't even send me a pm, just gone. also have not heard back from the OMFGB crew either, so i suspect something is up here.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

does anyone know what happened to the thread today while i was at work? i just find this kinda funny. i did this for you guys and i feel like i just got kicked in the teeth.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

It was most likely a mistake.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> It was most likely a mistake.


by who the devs? im not going to repost it if it will be deleted again.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't want to jump to conclusions but I would like to know what happened as well. I was following this too.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

irvine32 said:


> I don't want to jump to conclusions but I would like to know what happened as well. I was following this too.


well for the time being you can follow it at xda, i have a thread there. i went back to bamf sense today for the time being .having too many issues with aosp right now. im not sure if r2 is even working on this as he has not responded to my messages. if anybody wants to take it over, feel free.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think making a thread about this and blowing up is the proper thing to do. You should have PM'd a Mod first. Let's not turn this forum into another XDA


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

thread is being restored. idk what happened, but i do agree that you should have just pmd someone. we got used to jumping to the worst conclusgion working on xda, its not like that here.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> well for the time being you can follow it at xda, i have a thread there. i went back to bamf sense today for the time being .having too many issues with aosp right now. im not sure if r2 is even working on this as he has not responded to my messages. if anybody wants to take it over, feel free.


They just had a bunch of server issues here, was most likely an accident. No need to get all XDA about it :wink2:


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think he was getting "all xda about it", just wondering what happen to it. Which is now back.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"nativi said:


> I don't think he was getting "all xda about it", just wondering what happen to it. Which is now back.


He over reacted a little. Thats why people are saying that. I think this thread needs to be closed


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I think this thread needs to be closed


i shall second that notion


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> They just had a bunch of server issues here, was most likely an accident. No need to get all XDA about it :wink2:


Wasnt going all xda...whatever that means? Just found it weird only my thread was gone. Issue resolved. They can lock this up now.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to tbolt section. dev section is for releases only. Thx u


----------

